# Gillens enclosure



## Defective (Apr 4, 2011)

so i'm starting a holiday project to make a enclosure for a gillens. i have an old side table that isn't being used and would make a great enclosure. its about 2ft x 1.5ft x 1.5ft white malemine.

what i have so far
glass - for free

i'm going to acquire my basics like filler (theres a bunch of holes), sand paper, LOL new drill bits coz most are busted, just the bits and pieces i need.

this is the potential enclosure


ideally i'd like to have a desert theme any suggestions before i start would be great. i'd love to have a stimmie in it but i have an enclosure for that


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 4, 2011)

Cool good work, can you show us once its finished?

Ben


----------



## Gecksta (Apr 4, 2011)

looks good


----------



## Defective (Apr 4, 2011)

haven't started yet!!! but yeah, when im done and the 'during' process i can put up pics.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 4, 2011)

Might be a bit cramped for a 40cm active varanid???


----------



## Defective (Apr 4, 2011)

if i could have a snake i would put a stimmie in there and it wont be standing up like that it will be on its side. i'd love a monitor coz i have yoda already and don't want geckos (nothing personal just not a massive fan)


----------



## thomasbecker (Apr 4, 2011)

For an adult Gillens you will need an enclosure double the size you are about to make. You can keep the Gillens in that sized for about 8-12months but then will need to upgrade. If your short for enclosure sizes then maybe have a look at childrens python or stimpsons python.


----------



## saximus (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah sorry to be a buzz kill but my hatchling tristis is in a click-clack that size and I already think it's too small


----------



## Defective (Apr 5, 2011)

ohh  well stimmie enclosure it is otherwise it will go up for sale when done


----------

